# Deals on SD DVR



## JSLayton (Jul 23, 2007)

My Series 2 TiVo from DirecTV just died (I think). It won't detect a satellite signal on Tuner 1. I swapped cables, problem stayed with Tuner 1. I just did a reset everything to see if that helps. That is all I know to do, unless some of you know anything else.

Anyways, what kind of deals are ya'll getting on R15's, or should I try and get the HR20 to replace it in-case I get an HDTV in my bedroom later on?


----------



## gizzorge (Jul 31, 2007)

Well, you can always log into your account online, click UPGRADE EQUIPMENT, and then enter the DVR4U2 code in teh special offers box at the bottom. That will get you a free R15.

I think if you get the HR20, you have to get the HD Access with it. There are deals to be had on HR20s. Go here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=62089

That has the steps to get the free + $19 shipping offer. You may have to pester, but you may get it for free... especially if you've been a customer a while with no contract.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Gizzorge is right on the money with his advice.

I got two R-15s with the code and have gotten two free HR20s in the last year simply by calling and asking.

Don't be afraid to say "No" to a deal you don't like, and call back for a different CSR's offer.


----------



## bfncbs1 (Feb 8, 2007)

gizzorge said:


> Well, you can always log into your account online, click UPGRADE EQUIPMENT, and then enter the DVR4U2 code in teh special offers box at the bottom. That will get you a free R15.
> 
> I think if you get the HR20, you have to get the HD Access with it. There are deals to be had on HR20s. Go here:
> 
> ...


Trust me it works. I have used that code to add 2 DVR's at no cost. Didn't even pay shipping.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Wait about 3 weeks and there will be about a million SD receivers on eBay... 

Why are you wanting to go backwards?

Here is the thread where people are still getting the deals for $99, $19, or less:

What the Deals are, and what are you being told by CSR?

Good luck! Make the call before the ads start for the new HD channels.

For now if you don't have an HDTV yet, here are...

*Top 10 Reasons To Use an HR20 With an Standard Definition (SD) TV* 
10. Same monthly mirroring/lease cost of $4.99 for an SD or HD receiver.
9. Media Share plays photos and music from your PC.
8. Start the 24 month commitment now to be able to upgrade in 24 months.
7. Be ready when you upgrade the TV to HD.
6. Not all HD channels are available in SD.
5. DIRECTV on Demand (Video on Demand)
4. SWM (Single Wire Mutliswitch) compatible
3. 200 hours SD storage capacity.
2. Get the HR20 for a really low price. (Reports from the front lines.)
1. The HD channels show the full letterbox the SD channels cut off.

Bonus reasons! 
Have the same user interface throughout your house.
ATSC OTA and OTA subchannels
eSATA drive option
HR20 CE program is the flagship program
Picture quality of an HD channel on an SD set is better that satellite SD.
Someday you know you will buy an HDTV and you will be ready. 
They are adding several premium channels to different packages but only in HD.

Note: 
1. You only pay the monthly HD fee once for your household so if you already have HD, you don't have to pay it again.

- Craig


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

If you are interested in an R15, I've seen them for $0 occasionally in Circuit City.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This thread is moving to the R15 forum for more advice from the experts.


----------



## JSLayton (Jul 23, 2007)

I just got a FREE R15 for the bedroom using that code. THANKS GUYS!!! Now, would it possible for them to just ship my box to me instead of me having to wait on someone to come out to install it?? I already have everything ready to go. Also, is there anything I should know about the R15 ahead of time, common problems, things to expect, etc?


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I am not an expert on D rules, but I don't think they ever just ship - and let the customer install. As far as things to expect, everyone's box seems to be a bit different, and there are 3 versions of the R-15. The best advice is to check here continuously and post any questions - you will get instantaneous help 

Also, use the search feature to look for already posted issues similar to any you might have.

Lastly, participate in the CE forum and downloads. I hated my R15 until I started participating. Now it is a new and improved receiver!!

Good luck and welcome.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> For now if you don't have an HDTV yet, here are...
> 
> *Top 10 Reasons To Use an HR20 With an Standard Definition (SD) TV*
> 
> ...


It would be stupid to pay $9.99 per month for a high-definition receiver if all of your TV sets are standard definition. That would be like buying an expensive stereo and hooking up just one speaker to it!!

Contrary to what a lot of posters on this system think, there are a LOT of people who do NOT have HDTV yet (myself included) and have no intention of getting one until the prices come down. (or their old living room TV breaks down)


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Contrary to what a lot of posters on this system think said:


> I am with you there, Thomas. I actually do have a very nice 59 inch HDTV, but am not willing to pay extra for access or to upgrade my equipment. And every single person I know with HD through whatever service, says our TV looks better than theirs with HD! So why should I change?


----------



## personman (Apr 24, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> It would be stupid to pay $9.99 per month for a high-definition receiver if all of your TV sets are standard definition. That would be like buying an expensive stereo and hooking up just one speaker to it!!
> 
> Contrary to what a lot of posters on this system think, there are a LOT of people who do NOT have HDTV yet (myself included) and have no intention of getting one until the prices come down. (or their old living room TV breaks down)


He is saying that if you already have an HD unit. If you don't have an HD unit on your account then this wouldn't be an option that would make sense...


----------



## eric.starwars (Sep 17, 2006)

JSLayton said:


> My Series 2 TiVo from DirecTV just died (I think). It won't detect a satellite signal on Tuner 1. I swapped cables, problem stayed with Tuner 1. I just did a reset everything to see if that helps. That is all I know to do, unless some of you know anything else.
> 
> Anyways, what kind of deals are ya'll getting on R15's, or should I try and get the HR20 to replace it in-case I get an HDTV in my bedroom later on?


Mine is doing the same thing!


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> It would be stupid to pay $9.99 per month for a high-definition receiver if all of your TV sets are standard definition. That would be like buying an expensive stereo and hooking up just one speaker to it!!
> 
> Contrary to what a lot of posters on this system think, there are a LOT of people who do NOT have HDTV yet (myself included) and have no intention of getting one until the prices come down. (or their old living room TV breaks down)


Sorry, I disagree. There are several channels that are only available in HD that you could get, and the HD duplicates look a lot better than the SD channels.

Maybe not for you but I can see a lot of value in the HD receiver I have on one of my SD TVs.

And I don't know how far you are waiting for prices to drop. Some of the less-expensive HD sets are already cheaper than the last SD set I bought.


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

paulman182 said:


> Sorry, I disagree. There are several channels that are only available in HD that you could get, and the HD duplicates look a lot better than the SD channels.
> 
> Maybe not for you but I can see a lot of value in the HD receiver I have on one of my SD TVs.
> 
> And I don't know how far you are waiting for prices to drop. Some of the less-expensive HD sets are already cheaper than the last SD set I bought.


Let me preface this by saying that I DO have an HD set, I DO have an HR20, and I DO have several R15's also.

There are still a lot of people who don't have an HD set. And for them, why pay the extra $9.99/month? The R15 has become a fine unit and works great for SD TV's. I have quite a few SD TV's in my house, and they all have either an R15 or a DTiVo attached; I don't plan on replacing them until they fail.

For a lot of people, HD is something they'll upgrade to once their current set fails. I don't think (or hope) too many people are buying SD TV's these days, but there are lots of them out there.

Frankly, my kids' bedroom doesn't need an HD set. In fact, I don't WANT an HD set in there. Too much maintenance. The cheap-o $75 Best Buy Special works great. By the same token, there's no reason to put an HR20 in there. Besides the additional recording capacity, it offers me no benefit in that location.


----------



## Sintori (Sep 5, 2007)

JSLayton said:


> My Series 2 TiVo from DirecTV just died (I think). It won't detect a satellite signal on Tuner 1. I swapped cables, problem stayed with Tuner 1. I just did a reset everything to see if that helps. That is all I know to do, unless some of you know anything else.
> 
> Anyways, what kind of deals are ya'll getting on R15's, or should I try and get the HR20 to replace it in-case I get an HDTV in my bedroom later on?


I was able to get mine free a few months back because of my status. Good luck 

Edit: I still had to pay shipping, of course


----------



## tms (Feb 6, 2007)

paulman182 said:


> Maybe not for you but I can see a lot of value in the HD receiver I have on one of my SD TVs.


How did you swing an HD receiver for a SD TV. When I called, looking to upgrade to a HR20, I was told that it had to be hooked up to a HDTV before the install.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> It would be stupid to pay $9.99 per month for a high-definition receiver if all of your TV sets are standard definition. That would be like buying an expensive stereo and hooking up just one speaker to it!!


I disagree. There are several reasons that an HR20 is better than an R15 even if you don't have a HD TV.

An HR20 has more SD recording capacity than the R15 and it can be expanded further while the R15 can't be expanded.

An HR20 can receive some HD only channels that the R15 can't.

The HD channels downconverted to SD look way better than the SD versions of the channels, even on an SD TV.

An HR20 will soon be able to do VOD.

So the HR20 is superior to the R15 even if you only have a SD television. The only question is if to you the advantages of the HR20 are worth the extra cost for the receiver and the monthly HD access charge.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

Supramom2000 said:


> I am not an expert on D rules, but I don't think they ever just ship - and let the customer install.


They will if you insist. After ordering a free R15 online with the DVR4U2 code, the online order process didn't offer a self install option, so I just skipped setting up an installation date, left the order for the free R15 on my account pending a installation date, and called a CSR and explained that I wanted to do a self install. After being given several excuses about how self install was not an option with that particular order, and some other dubious excuses, the CSR told me that that if I ordered an R15 at full price that there was a self install option, so she ended up cancelling my order for the free R15 and entering a new order for a self installed R15 at $99+tax + $20 S&H, and then gave me a credit on my account for the full $99+tax + $20 S&H.

To convince them that you should be allowed to do a self install, it may be useful to tell them that you already have an unused sat hookup at the installation location (even if that is not the case).


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

So they require you to subscribe to the HD package before you can get an HR20...

What if you canx the HD package right after the install? Will they demand the HR20 back?


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

qwerty said:


> So they require you to subscribe to the HD package before you can get an HR20...
> 
> What if you canx the HD package right after the install? Will they demand the HR20 back?


It's my understanding that they require HD access to activate an HD receiver (not before you get it), so I suspect that they might want to deactivate the receiver if you cancel HD access. It doesn't matter that much if they will let you keep it activated without HD because much of the advantage of using an HR20 on an SD TV is that the PQ of the downconverted HD channels is superior to the SD version of the channel, and also that there are some HD channels that don't have an SD version.


----------



## personman (Apr 24, 2007)

> ETURN OF DIRECTV EQUIPMENT. If you cease to be DIRECTV's customer for any reason (whether voluntarily or involuntarily) or if you decide to disconnect/cancel/terminate your DVR service or HD Access fee (if you are leasing a DVR or HD Receiver), you must call DIRECTV within seven (7) days after the termination of your DIRECTV programming services, DVR service or HD Access fee, as applicable, to (i) make arrangements for DIRECTV to pick up all your DIRECTV equipment


Source


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

cartrivision said:


> It doesn't matter that much if they will let you keep it activated without HD because much of the advantage of using an HR20 on an SD TV is that the PQ of the downconverted HD channels is superior to the SD version of the channel, and also that there are some HD channels that don't have an SD version.


Well, I think the point several people were trying to make is that it's a better device than the R15, even without HD. If you could get one free (or cheap), and without recurring fees, it would be worthwhile.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

personman said:


> Source


I guess that pretty much sums it up!


----------



## farjo08 (Oct 17, 2006)

I have a question regarding the R15 and the use of the code for the free upgrade (well 2 questions):

Currently I have an HR20-700, HR10-250, SAT-T60 and a FIRST generation RCA receiver (yea, ancient, but in the basement and hardly used). Anyway I was thinking of replacing the RCA and getting the R15 - so the questions:

1) Does it really require a phone line (going through the order form it makes you check a box that a phoneline must be connected - I don't have phone jacks in the basement so not an option). I am assuming the phoneline is only needed for PPV ordering / reporting and not really required.

2) Will they ship the unit for a self install or are they going to require someone to come out and do the install? I don't need someone to install it and have had bad experiences with the locals they send out to do the installs. I just want them to ship the box - I can handle the rest.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

farjo08 said:


> 1) Does it really require a phone line (going through the order form it makes you check a box that a phoneline must be connected - I don't have phone jacks in the basement so not an option). I am assuming the phoneline is only needed for PPV ordering / reporting and not really required.


Not required, although some installers may insist. Mine did. I removed it when he walked out the door. The install paperwork also stated that I agree to keep a phone line hooked up. I keep a ;line on my main unit just for the caller ID.



farjo08 said:


> 2) Will they ship the unit for a self install or are they going to require someone to come out and do the install? I don't need someone to install it and have had bad experiences with the locals they send out to do the installs. I just want them to ship the box - I can handle the rest.


A few people have been able to work a self install, but that's rare. I think there's some comments earlier in this thread, or maybe it's another thread in this forum.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

cartrivision said:


> They will if you insist. After ordering a free R15 online with the DVR4U2 code, the online order process didn't offer a self install option, so I just skipped setting up an installation date, left the order for the free R15 on my account pending a installation date, and called a CSR and explained that I wanted to do a self install. After being given several excuses about how self install was not an option with that particular order, and some other dubious excuses, the CSR told me that that if I ordered an R15 at full price that there was a self install option, so she ended up cancelling my order for the free R15 and entering a new order for a self installed R15 at $99+tax + $20 S&H, and then gave me a credit on my account for the full $99+tax + $20 S&H.
> 
> To convince them that you should be allowed to do a self install, it may be useful to tell them that you already have an unused sat hookup at the installation location (even if that is not the case).


WOW!! That's a big hassle just to do it yourself. I entered the dvr4u2 code to get a free R15 (my second in just 2 months!) even though I knew my dish only had 1 coax cable going to where the new unit was to be located. I have a 3 LNB dish with 4 outputs that I purchased and installed myself 2 years ago. (like my entire DirecTV system prior to getting the leased DVR's) I only ran 3 cables because that's all I needed at the time. The newest DVR was going to replace a single-room receiver.

The friendly installer let me pick an R15-300 from the stock in his truck (all were reconditioned but I wanted another 300). When I told him the situation, he hooked it up to the one coax running to where it was to be located and gave me a nice supply of coax and connectors so I could hook up the second input at my convenience!! (Which I did the very next day)

So I guess I got the best of both worlds....I got to pick a nice unit and look it over without having to worry about shipping damage, and then I got to do a neat high-quality install of the additional cable run without having to buy more supplies!


----------



## farjo08 (Oct 17, 2006)

qwerty said:


> Not required, although some installers may insist. Mine did. I removed it when he walked out the door. The install paperwork also stated that I agree to keep a phone line hooked up. I keep a ;line on my main unit just for the caller ID.
> 
> A few people have been able to work a self install, but that's rare. I think there's some comments earlier in this thread, or maybe it's another thread in this forum.


Thanks. I did see the comment earlier about the self install after I originally posted, but figured I would keep it out there in case there was any hope to get a self install. I also didn't think or see why a phone would be required. In 10+ years I have had phones lines connected on and off and never had a problem without them, just thought it was interesting they make you check off a box saying you will keep a phone line connected.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> WOW!! That's a big hassle just to do it yourself.


Not really. It's just one extra phone call. I'd rather make one phone call to customer service and get the receiver shipped to me for free than have to sit around waiting for an installer to (maybe) show up sometime within a 4 hour window.


----------



## oscar madison (Aug 14, 2007)

Do you guys think I should go for the free R-15 using the code, or stay with my SD-DVR 40 Directivo? The reason I'm thinking to switch is that my hard drive is so small. The cons are that I really love my Directivo.


----------



## Virus (Sep 22, 2005)

You guys are the best. I just switched back to D* and the upstart cost was horrible. I got 2 HD DVR's and a SD receiver. Cost was $341.98. When I put the SD box in I noticed no Digital audio. I have a decent system hooked up in this room, but my receivers analog inputs only produce sound out of the left channel. Digital works flawlessly. I called D* today and they wanted another $150 for the SD DVR which is the cheapest receiver to have digital audio out. Thank you guys so much.


----------



## bsmithFX4 (Dec 7, 2006)

I used the code online and ordered an R15 on Tues, just got it installed this morning. I had called customer service first and they said the best they could do was $99 + $20 shipping. Got it all for free with that code. Thanks for the info!


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

oscar madison said:


> Do you guys think I should go for the free R-15 using the code, or stay with my SD-DVR 40 Directivo? The reason I'm thinking to switch is that my hard drive is so small. The cons are that I really love my Directivo.


Many of the Tivo boxes can be upgraded with additional and or bigger disks (not sure about your model). Check out weaknees.com for Tivo disk upgrade options.


----------



## txtommy (Dec 30, 2006)

I just tried the DVR4U2 code online and was told that it is invalid. Would that be because I upgraded (paid $299) to an HR-20 a few months ago or has the code finally expired? Actually all I really need is a D10 or D11 since I want to connect it to my Toshiba DVR.
Is there a free offer for one of them? D* wants to charge me $69 for one.


----------



## personman (Apr 24, 2007)

Nope. It's telling me it's invalid too. Looks like it's expired.


----------

